# La Jolla riding?



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

My wife and I are doing a little pre-Festivus get away from LA in La Jolla on the 18th and 17th. We're going to check out the Louis Kahn buildings at the Salk Institute but I also plan on doing at least a couple hours of road riding/training on both days. We're staying at the Empress at Fay and Silverado. I'm hoping someone could share some specific information in regards to riding around there. Any other pointers such as where to fine good eats would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MootsRider (Jul 23, 2002)

Rocco: you can do some very good rides from your hotel. Much depends on how far you want to go. Here's a route through La Jolla Shores, up past Salk on to Pacific Coast Highway:

Start from The Empress, east on Silverado
Left on Ivanhoe, then a fork right back on Silverado
Right on Prospect to Torrey Pines Road (stop light)
Left on Torrey Pines Rd.(TP can be busy, especially on holiday weekends!)
East on TP Rd to La Jolla Shores Drive (bottom of hill, big intersection w/stoplights, use caution. Once you get on LJ Shores, things get less hectic)
North on LJ Shores. You'll start a nice climb past Scripps Pier and up into the UCSD campus. Stay on LJ Shores Dr until you hit N. Torrey Pines Rd. You'll see the main campus across the road.
Left on N. TP Rd. You'll pass the Salk Institue on the left and can take a quick side trip to the glider port at the end of Torrey Pines Scenic Dr.
You'll hit a three-way intersection, still N. TP Rd. Turn left and you're heading north. You'll go past Scripps Hospital and soon go down the Torrey Pines grade, then back up to Del Mar. You can continue through all the beach towns as far as you'd like on PCH. If you go all the way to Carlsbad and back it's probably 50+ miles.
On the way back, take the inside climb up Torrey Pines grade. It's a bit more challenging. Just pull into the park/beach entrance at the base of the grade, go past the entry station and head up. There's no charge for cyclists

If you want a flatter route along the bay, head south along LJ Blvd, to Mission Blvd, through Pacific Beach, east on Grand then around Mission Bay then back up through Mission Beach. A lot more traffic on this route, but if you go early, you can avoid a lot of it. 

Finally, if you really want to abuse yourself, I suggest the Tour de Mt. Soledad, four different climbs up the LJ landmark. The toughest is the one from Torrey Pines Rd. up and up Via Capri. Short but very unpleasant.

Here's a site that provide additional details. Have a great time. Looks like we're in for another boring weekend of good riding weather. Enjoy!

http://www.bicyclingsandiego.com/ (select Kimberlee's Courses)

BTW...for dining, just go to Prospect St. in La Jolla, very close to The Empress. Everything from pub style, to Mexican (Alfonso's is good) to fine dining. Take your pick.


----------



## Fast_C50 (Dec 8, 2005)

definately do the Soledad climbs, they're great this time of year...and for breakfast head to Kono's on the boardwalk in PB.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

